# Contacts



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone know how to make it so it doesn't duplicate my contacts every time I sync. I now have two of everyone in there and am afraid when I do it again tomorrow I will have 3 of each person - I'm trying to get in the habit of syncing weekly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're talking about synching to iTunes, right?  I don't do that...but I'm sure someone here will be able to help you. In other programs, there is usually a setting somewhere about overwriting data that needs to be checked.  I really need to get more familiar with iTunes.   

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

What are you syncing with and how are you doing it?

Mike


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

MacBook Pro and iTunes and just plugging cord into both. I did it today and it didn't seem to do any additional - I still have doubles but at least it isn't triples


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the question is, what program are your contacts in that the iThing is syncing to?


----------

